
Man pulled aside by police for shouting “Shame on BA” - wwayer
https://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/05/going-nowhere
======
wwayer
Somebody asked why I submitted this. I thought it was news that amidst the
turmoil of the meltdown, people working for British Airways still managed to
call the police on one of their customers.

